# Crate size for airline shipping



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please....What is the best size crate for shipping an 8 week old puppy in cargo? Any ideas where I can get the best price? What if I ship two puppies in one crate? Links would be helpful. I want to try to keep this as economical for the puppy owners as possible. Thanks.

All of my puppies are going to the other side of the country, three within 70 miles of each other (Boston area)...weird, I know. The other two are going to New Jersey. 

Any preference to airlines? I'm thinking United. The Pet Airways is not an option as the do not fly out anywhere close. As it is I may travel 8 hours to San Francisco to get a direct flight to Boston. What are your thoughts on flights with one stop vs. 8 hour drive then a flight?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Definately go on a non stop flight. I flew with Misty from the time she was about 4 months...I flew Delta alot and Unites once. I bought the crate from them at the airport...because they said my crate wasnt correct.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Minimum crate size is based upon the size of the occupant at the time of departure. ( I don't believe you can double bunk them either.) Shipping puppies by air is expensive no matter how you do it. Point to point non-stop flights are the only way I'll ship a pup unless I'm going along on the same plane.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

amy22 said:


> Definately go on a non stop flight. I flew with Misty from the time she was about 4 months...I flew Delta alot and Unites once. I bought the crate from them at the airport...because they said my crate wasnt correct.


Thanks. I know I can find crates here that fit the airline requirements, however we live in kind of an out of the way place and everything is so expensive. I was just wondering if there were better deals on line.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> Minimum crate size is based upon the size of the occupant at the time of departure. ( I don't believe you can double bunk them either.) Shipping puppies by air is expensive no matter how you do it. Point to point non-stop flights are the only way I'll ship a pup unless I'm going along on the same plane.


You can have two puppies under 6 months old in the same crate. I would just have to clear it with the receipients at the other end if that would be okay with them. One would get the crate, the other would not.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Are these puppies 8 weeks old or 8 months old?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Selli-Belle said:


> Are these puppies 8 weeks old or 8 months old?


Oh man...That changes everything....Yes they are 8 *WEEKS*! Thanks, good catch.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I liked American Airlines for my flights from Bradley to O'Hare and back again. I have video of the care they took loading her too  Send me a PM if you'd like the link.

8 month old or 8 weeks? There are temperature restrictions - I got around it with an adult dog and a letter from the vet (acclimation) that my dog could safely withstand down to 20 degrees, but I don't think they would accept a puppy flying under 45 degrees or over 85. There are a lot of circumstances that will cause a dog to be bumped so you definitely need a direct flight if no one is travelling with the pups.

United was considerably more expensive for me to fly her as a checked pet but I am unsure about what the cost would have been as cargo. Here is a link.
American Airlines Pet Travel and Shipping Information

American requires the crates to be rigid, with 2 clipped bowls (water and food), absorbent material lining the crate, dog and health information and food taped to the top of the crate, the dog must be able to stand and turn around in the crate and I believe only 1 dog per crate. At the airport check in, there are forms to fill out concerning the dog and once the crate has been examined, the dog(s) is then put into the crate and the crate is sealed with those plastic tie thingees. The cargo team is then called and they come up to bring the dog and crate directly down to the loading area - they don't go on conveyeor belts, thank goodness!

Good luck


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH 8 WEEKS  ...I flew Misty at all ages...will you be on the flight?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does value crate, have those type of crates?


----------

